# "24: Exile"...SPs may not catch it



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just a heads up...your "24" SP may not catch the Nov. 23 two-hour prequel movie "24: Exile". There's more information about it here. Not sure what time it will air, though.


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you! I will check it out.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up,,, let me know again on or about Nov 15. I'll forget.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Thanks for the heads up,,, let me know again on or about Nov 15. I'll forget.


Yeah, I know it's way early, but I was encouraged to post this here as well as TV Show Talk.....so blame jlb 

We can bump this as we get into November....unless that results in 30 lashes with a wet noodle...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> We can bump this as we get into November....unless that results in 30 lashes with a wet noodle...


Please. Bump.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

/subscribe

Thanks for the heads-up. So "24" is actually "26" this season?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

windracer said:


> /subscribe
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up. So "24" is actually "26" this season?


LoL!


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

Is this 2 hours prequel actually the movie that was supposed to be released in the theatres ? Is it a 2+24 or a 2+22 season ?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

slimoli said:


> Is this 2 hours prequel actually the movie that was supposed to be released in the theatres ? Is it a 2+24 or a 2+22 season ?


Actually, if you follow the link in the OP, it is "almost" a neither:



> It wasn't clear from the Fox press release whether the "24" will take place in real time, but Fury said that it will -- for the most part. "With the exception of a brief opening teaser scene, the movie will be in a real-time format, taking place several months before Day 7," Fury said.


So I look at it as (2+) + (24+)

And lest we not forget about everyone's favorite cougar-trap girl. I had read somewhere that Kim will be back. Woooopee!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't remember that it was supposed to be in theaters; only that it was a two-hour prequel on Fox. But, then, I'm old and forgetful.....







....what was the question?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

slimoli said:


> Is this 2 hours prequel actually the movie that was supposed to be released in the theatres ? Is it a 2+24 or a 2+22 season ?


That "Movie" I'm sure would be a stand-alone movie, not a prequel to the upcoming season.


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

It appears this movie has had a name change - it is now "24: Redemption".


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Scopeman said:


> It appears this movie has had a name change - it is now "24: Redemption".


This is true.


----------

